# Baby Pigeon



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Eep! A friend called me tonight because a pigeon was wandering around her dorm. I went and got him and it's a baby. From reading other posts, I would guess around 26 days old? Sorry I don't have a digital camera to post a picture, but his feathers are in except his tail is very short, and his beak and legs still have that gangley look. He doesn't seem to have much baby fuzz, but he still peeps. 

I have put him in a quiet room in a towel-lined box with a towel-wrapped hot water bottle, and I give him elecrolyte water and feed him uncooked porridge mixed with water (not milk) as I have no baby bird food around. Does that all sound right? My main concern is: I am leaving town a week from today, and also I don't have room in my flatshare to keep him till he can fly (unless that is sometime very soon!). What should I do? I live in Central London.

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Forgot to add--his droppings are fine--but I've just tried to feed him and he wasn't interested, but I think I got him to drink a bit. Is he just scared? Or should I force feed him?


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Sorry sorry one more-- when I say he's not interested in food, I don't mean he's lethargic. He's alert--but he just flinched away when I got the dropper near him. (I don't have an eyedropper handy, nor a straw and it's late at night so I just gutted a pen and cleaned it and am using that)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi PpidgePidge, 


Thank you for wishing to care for this little one...

Print this out for liesured reference - 

You could consider to try this - (this is still my rough draft primer for initial guidelines of feeding a new-to-us of young or adolescent Columbiforme. This is also a great moralle booster for them. One your's age will be eating on it's own tonight or tomorrow if you follow these steps, and, also, in kindness, also feed them a couple times a day as well as pecking with them as they do learn eat by pecking Seeds on their own...)

Go to the Grocery Store and buy some regular Baby Nipples.

Take one and with scizzors, cut off the flange or collar.

You will be useing the hollow side of it to put formula or Water in.

Any formula you feed them should be fairly thin, since they are in essense, drinking it more than eating it. 

Small whole Seeds may be added to varying percentages to the otherwise 'gravy' of the formula.

Individual Birds, Doves especially, can be a little finicky, so, if you have a Dove, expect to try different variations of formulas and or percentages of small whole Seeds or other ingredients untill you hit on a combo or recipe they go for.

The formula must be fed to them at around "wrist" temperature, ALLWAYS.

Make your formula in a cup which is sitting in a pan on of Hot Water. Do not use a Microwave to warm their formula. Keep it sitting in the pan of hot Water so it does not cool off while you refill the Nipple.

Test the formula by putting your finger into it and stirring, or spooning a little of it onto your wrist. It should feel like 'no temperature'.


For your purposes right now, you could make some formula out of Graham Cracker and Corn Meal dissoolved in Water and be allright since this is not as crucial as it would be with a Bird who you will be feeding from now on for it's sole source of food.

Also, get a small sized to-go-cup or Dixie-cup and cut off about 3/4 inch or 1 inch at most of the bottom to make a small, shallow Seed-feeding cup.


Moisten your finger tips in warm Water...

Approach the little Bird from straight on from the front, at about their eye level. Set them ON something even to do so, something where they have room and will not be precarious.

Slowly reach for their Beak while saying 'OooOOOooo! - OooooOOooo!' in a medium, slow, lowish voice. Kinda like if you were saying 'MmmmMMMmm!' to convey how something tastes good, but where the 'MmmmMMmmm' would have your mouth closed, the 'OooooOOOooo!' is done with one's mouth, one's lips, made into a little "o"...

Do this and gently, from the front, with moist warm finger tips, massage it's little Beak.


If the Bird "nuzzles" and or responds with signs of accepting your invitation to feed them...gently guide their Beak into the hollow BACKSIDE of the Nipple, into which you have put, say, for the first experiment, merely some TEPID Water.

If the Bird is interested and responding, it may very well be quite assertive and enthused, pushing forward forcefully, squeaking and flapping it's Wings.

Try and support the Bird from it's shoulders with your free hand, and try not to press against it's Crop.

Hold the Nipple at about their Crop level and tilted toward them. When feeding them formula, let the Bird guide you as for how they wish to pull their head 'in' for swallowing, and how they may stretch their neck 'out' for gobbleing or drinking to then do their swallowing pull-in. There is a cadence they will prefer and it is subtle, so you have to let them guide you in how it works.

If you can invite the Bird to be "nuzzleing" in this way, you can feed them IN the hollow back side of the Nipple, with various sorts of thin, 'Gravy' thin formula recipies whether these have small whole Seeds in them or not.

Now, for having done that a few times, you may then, also, once they are used to nuzzleing for you to feed them, gently guide their Beak into a small container, in this case, something LIKE a 'Shot Glass' or the bottom of a small size to-go Cup you have cut out from the whole to-go Cup...a small container full of small, whole Seeds and also Grit if possible.

Gently, keeping your finger tips ON their little Beak, or on the sides of their beak at it's root, and guide their 'nuzzleing' Beak into the little cup or glass which you have filled with plain, whole small Seeds or Seeds and Grit.

The Baby of two weeks or so, or young to almost full size but not yet 'white' Wattles of age, Pigeons I have done this with so far, made 'gobbleing' - 'feeding' motions - with their Beaks, and in effect, by opening and closeing their Beaks, ate very well the little whole Seeds in the small glass or cup bottom, into which I had guided their Beak...and on whose little Beaks I keep my finger tips gently resting untill they DO do this with out me doing so.

For the first few times of this, one keeps one's finger tips ON their little Beak.

One also ALLWAYS from the first, ANY TIME ONE IS TO OFFER FOOD OR WATER, one makes the "OoooooOOOOoooo!" sounds. every time, all the time, any time one offers Food or Water.

The moist finger tip Beak massage need only be done the first time. THAT IS THE INITIAL INVITATION, that is the 'Curtain Raiser'.


If all of this is not done, and done in an easy sensitive sequence for them, we get all the problems that almost everyone writes in with every day.



This works just as well for Baby or young Doves as it does for Baby or young Pigeons, who very soon know what you are 'talking' about when you make the sounds for them. Who in fact after the FIRST time one does this and does it right, they know what you are 'saying'.

Mine (Baby or young Doves) tend to come running when I would announce the arrival of 'chow time' by these sounds.

This then, the little 'Seed Gobble' which they WILL do in a 1 inch or so little cup of SMALL WHOLE SEEDS, if guided to it gently and correctly...it will very soon, VERY soon, ike the same day, lead naturally and easily and effortlessly, to them pecking and eating Seeds ALL BY THEMSELVES out of the same little 
cup and then soon after, off of a folded Towell ( A folded towell lets them peck 'deeper' around the Seed to get a grip on it, than a flat hard surface will).

You can and SHOULD also 'peck' with them of course with your crook'd index finger, once they are pecking. Have the back of your hand or your knuckles against them when doing this...


Most Grocery Stores for that matter carry Canary Seed, Parakeet Seed and so on. Get the Seeds when you go there to get the Nipples.

Good luck!


The guidelines for 'release' we can go into later.


For now, you are the surrogate parent of thise Bird and they naturally will rely on you to some extent. 

If they are comfortable and happy, this is the nicest for them.


Please do not confuse this with 'bonding' or 'imprinting'...rather, just accept that this Bird does not have anyone else TO feed them for now, and since they are relying on you, they will accept you to one degree or another unless you are totlly annoying and frightening or off-putting to them.

Be nice to the Bird, be gentle and affectionate, with no worries of it being a problem that thay might be happy or comfortable and at ease.

This Bird will need to be allowed to explore and be progressing in it's muscle developement in it's own way, and at it's own self-elected pace toward flying. Cages are not a good idea for Birds of this age who need to be testing their Wings as they please and when they please and who need to be developeing their flying muscles in various little explores and excercises.

A sleeping cage is a good idea for them to stay put in a definite place out of harm's way over night.


Till next...

Have fun! 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is a short term method for feeding a pigeon which is not over complicated and uses material on hand (if you have a dog or cat).

If you have to feed I'd start with Science Diet canine maintaince (or Purina or Iams, dry cat food works too) ntil soft in water.Then tear the kibble until it’s bite sized for the pigeon. Gently open the beak (pigeons don’t gape) and poke the food into the bird’s mouth, the pigeon will get the idea and swallow on it’s own. Feed until the crop is soft and full, not taunt. Due to the pigeon’s age you could get away with feeding every 3-6 hours, and you don’t have to feed at night (though you can squeeze extra feedings in at night if your bird is emaciated).


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot for this everyone. He is being very stubborn about eating and drinking but I will try some of the other methods. However it's difficult because I don't really have much space for him to start practicing flying etc. I also know from experience that the grocery stores in my area do NOT carry bird seed--I will buy dog kibble instead. Does anyone know what I should do with this little one??? I have to leave the country soon and have nowhere to take him!!! When will he be ready to fly?


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

What luck! My local grocery store just happened to have budgie seed today! So I got that and cornmeal, substituted digestive biscuits for graham crackers... now to try Phil's technique!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Stubborn stubborn stubborn! I laid down in front of him and very gently approached him with warm water on my fingers making the ooo ooo several times, and he just slapped me and bit me. In one sense I guess that's a good sign that he's that coordinated etc? And this is probably due to the fact that I've freaked him out in the last 12 hours, and not due to Phil's method. So it ended up with him in a pigeon borrito (as I call it--i.e. wrapped in a towel) and getting fed that way. But afterwards I modelled some pecking with my hand (which he is now thoroughly scared of so who knows if that was a good idea) and I put some seed in his box, so we'll see....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

PidgePidge said:


> Stubborn stubborn stubborn! I laid down in front of him and very gently approached him with warm water on my fingers making the ooo ooo several times, and he just slapped me and bit me. In one sense I guess that's a good sign that he's that coordinated etc? And this is probably due to the fact that I've freaked him out in the last 12 hours, and not due to Phil's method. So it ended up with him in a pigeon borrito (as I call it--i.e. wrapped in a towel) and getting fed that way. But afterwards I modelled some pecking with my hand (which he is now thoroughly scared of so who knows if that was a good idea) and I put some seed in his box, so we'll see....



Hi PidgePidge,

Oh...Lol...

You made a wonderful try...!

Likely, yes, the previous 12 hours may have set the stage...


The Bird does accept you as a kind of peer or associate, even if one he feels like slapping and pecking at.

Some of my adults will do this to me also even when I DO ask them for permission to enter their cage to change their water. Too, one can assert clearly that one only wishes to do "X" and that they should let you, and they will sometimes relax a little more. It can take a little time for that to mellow. Likely, soon he will let you preen his neck and so on or pick him up briefly without much protest.

The Kibble is also a good idea to have in one's Tool-Box of things to try.

Right now, it is a little like a wayward 12 year old, savoring how his mom said 'Never accept Candy OR SANDWHICHES from strangers!"

So...yes...the gentle 'Burrito-Wrap' and pop kibble or Seeds in there to get them fed.

I know for me, if I have had a rough capture, it is all uphill from there. Thankfully I have not had many that were where I scared or upset the Bird I was after, but if I did, they will regard me as a pain in the ass from then on and nothing I can do will change their mind...

...oh, sigh...

If you have a cage you can set near where wild Birds are grazing..he will see them pecking...and that may help.

That, or borrow a Pigeon from someone for a short time, and yours can watch it pecking and soon have the knack himself.


Have fun!

I tend to do my 'Moralle Booster' or feeding-invite very soon of the Bird's arrival here...

The younger they are of course, the more forgiving they are...

Good luck..!


They should be making something like 15 decent poops-a-night, and three times that a-day, thereabouts...as a gauge for if they are eating enough or being fed enough. Small to medium meals are a good idea...

It is a pain in the neck for us and them, when we have to feed them by opening that Beak and so on and plopping things in there, but, sometimes, that is what it takes for the short haul...and with a little practice, one can get pretty good at it.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Phil  Yes, she is feisty! I'm glad in a way, at least I know she's got strength and energy!!! Thanks for the tip about her droppings--good to know. And the best news: she has been pecking around at the seeds in her box! I would like to think this was my finger modelling, but who knows  Now she's having a nice preen and stretch. But she's not excercising her wings at all like she's interested in flying. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

PidgePidge said:


> Hi Phil  Yes, she is feisty! I'm glad in a way, at least I know she's got strength and energy!!! Thanks for the tip about her droppings--good to know. And the best news: she has been pecking around at the seeds in her box! I would like to think this was my finger modelling, but who knows  Now she's having a nice preen and stretch. But she's not excercising her wings at all like she's interested in flying. I'll keep you posted.


Hi PidgePidge, 


Oh very good then...

Droppings should look like moist raisen sized squigs of White and of Green-Brown. Diet will of course effect color of the green-brown, but the White should be White. Youngsters are sometimes occasionally exhuberant in drinking more Water than they needed to and will pass it with the poos...

Your crook'd finger peckings likely are helping her with pecking.

They will tend to find more success at this age if allowed to peck Seeds that are on a folded light colored Towell, since their Beaks cen get around the little Seed more easily.

She will do well as for learning to fly, which mostly is really a matter og her growing and developeing and as she does so, excerciseinf in small ways the muscles TO fly, at her own self determined pace...so, never a need to hurry them in any way on that score, they will do it as they grow and develop, at their own pace.

'Feisty'...is good...!

She will likely come to accept you soon as a sort of older sibling-cousin, rather than as a surrogate parent, especially if you peck with her...

She might enjoy a Bath now and then, just set some pan of tepid water near her, and splash your fingers in it and then move away from it.

Make sure she has someplace warm to dry off...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

